# "Classic Car..."



## enezdez (Sep 26, 2022)

GFX 50R
f/22
ISO 640
1/15 Sec.
GF 80mm f/1.7 R WR
63mm Equivalent
NISI Black Mist Filter 1/8

(J-Peg Ektachrome Recipe)
(Processed In LR & PS)










Cheers And Thanks For Looking Does It Look Like Ektachrome?


Enezdez


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice old vehicle.....


----------



## nokk (Sep 29, 2022)

the vintage tones work really well.


----------



## DuckyM35x7 (Sep 30, 2022)

Very well done, and nice Studebaker!


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 11, 2022)

DuckyM35x7 said:


> Very well done, and nice Studebaker!


That's where the S comes from!


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 11, 2022)

Nicely rendered shot!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 22, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice old vehicle.....





nokk said:


> the vintage tones work really well.





DuckyM35x7 said:


> Very well done, and nice Studebaker!





jeffashman said:


> That's where the S comes from!



Thank you all!


----------

